# The Official 11/26 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Nov 25, 2005)

It's looking like a few inches for southern NE. It would really help out Jiminy, Wachusett, and maybe Mt. Snow, Sunapee, and Crotched.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 25, 2005)

Hate to say it...but the forecasts are calling for rain...


----------



## Zand (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got a high of 33 tomorrow with a chance of snow right from NOAA. No rain mentioned. Every forecast I've seen says snow for anyone who gets anything except for the Cape, who MIGHT get rain mixed in. Yes, rain next week, but this is tomorrow.


----------



## Skierman (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't even see what your talking about.  Tomorrows forecast is calling for partly cloudy skies...


----------



## Zand (Nov 26, 2005)

Coming down very good here in Rutland, 10 miles SW of Wachusett. We already have a 1/2 inch, in about 45 minutes. It's forecasted to last for about 4 hours. I'll be at little Wawa tonight for my second straight November powder day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2005)

I will admit Zand...my meterologist friend and I were at Sunapee and thought you were nuts, but the partly cloudy skies this AM gave way to clouds and snow flurries all day at Sunapee.  That lake looked cold....

Skiing was great...little or no accumulation.  

Good call.  :beer:


----------



## Zand (Nov 26, 2005)

There were a lot more than flurries down here, but it didn't add to much. It did stick to everything, but only a half-inch or so. 

As for my call, I knew there was no way a storm the size of Michigan and Wisconsin would dry up entirely by the time it got here. Did I expect us to get this much? No. Did I know the weathermen were wrong? Yes. At least it was in a good way this time.


----------

